# End of September Report



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Hopefully, this will be the last report without a speckled trout. I'm off the rest of the week and headed to Chandeleur Island on Thursday - Sunday with some friends on DMJ Charters! Hoping to catch some hammer specks there! August and September were 100% redfish catches and nearly every trip was a great one! I had some really fun days with some great folks! The reds have been plentiful offering lots of action for everyone! The magic combination has been bait shrimp on a jig head about 2 feet under a cork. I had one trip where we busted them on gold spoons but there was absolutely no wind that day and the fish were highly visible and offered some great sight fishing. Since the speckled trout fishing was nearly non-existent this summer, I learned quite a few new places for redfish! It was important to stay on the move as to not fish out a certain spot! I for one am looking for a great October and November and a rebound of the specks! Check the calendar for available dates!

www.impulsefishingcharters.com/reservations


----------



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

*pics*

pics


----------

